# Schooling Show Attire?



## rider4life422

Our schooling shows are full attire, coat, shirt and collar, belt, breeches, tall boots, helmet. I would get a shirt, I know in florida they tend to wave coats in the summer due to the heat and you wouldn't want to get stuck without a shirt. Can you buy used? There are a few consignment shops by me where I get all my things.


----------



## upnover

EBAY! i've gotten some really really nice show clothes at a fraction of the cost.

Are you riding with a trainer? I'd ask her or someone who goes to schooling shows what is typical there. Shows vary in different locations. Our shows are almost A shows minus the braids. (long sleeved show shirts, jackets, etc). But most of the people who go to the schooling shows here also show regularly on the A circuit. My friend who rides in another state says it's ok to wear polos. There's a HUGE difference there between their schooling shows and rated shows. So i'd ask around.


----------



## EquitationStar

If you're going to wear a show coat you need to buy a proper show shirt as well. But for schooling shows it should be totally fine if you wear a solid coloured (no bright colours also. Stick to white/black/navy etc.) polo shirt tucked into your breeches with a dark brown belt. You should ask your trainer about appropriate attire as many trainers also have a preference on what they expect their students to wear.


----------



## StormyBlues

At our schooling show, it is polo shirt, tall boots, black belt, balck helmet, and black gloves. you don't need a coat!


----------



## PoptartShop

I have a schooling show tomorrow, & I am not getting TOO dressed up. On May 31st, I have a competition at another barn (I just joined the adv. showteam), but that's a real big show where you need to get all dressed up...
but at my barn, the schooling shows? Nope; you don't really have to go all out. Tails don't need to be braided, no special grooming (well, if you wanna you can lol), tan breeches, polo shirt (has to be white), jacket isn't really necessary, & make sure your boots are clean. You can wear your half-chaps if you wish, tall boots aren't required.
But not every barn is the same, so it just depends.  I wouldn't go all out, though, just for a schooling show.


----------

